# Vibrato Challenged



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

My index finger is retarded when it comes to vibrato. The only thing I've been able to do is slow vibrato by bending it at the knuckle. I can do bend vibratos using the middle and ring fingers using wrist motion. I can also that quick little trill side to side vibrato too. But trying to do a pale impression of a BB King vibrato doesn't even happen. I've watched several videos, each tends to do it slightly different which is a little frustrating. 

Has anyone found a break though video that helped them overcome this type of challenge? There has been no lack of effort on my part either. Thanks.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this is a stupid answer - but as one who is also challenged on vibratos on bends ....the wammy bar comes in real handy!

take a boo at Clapton's technique......he does a straight finger up and down thing.....there's an article somewhere that tells which obscure guitarist he learned that from....I sometimes use that on non bends - especially in the high E string..gives more control - i.e. just upward motion so the string doesn't flop off the side of the fretboard.....but also thinking it might help on bends as well......maybe


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

The only way to get B.B.'s vibrato is in the wrist with very little bending of the strings. You want to get that stinging/singing kind of vibrato that can only come from rocking of the wrist. It's not easy at first because so many players never learn to do a proper wrist vibrato. String vibrato is fine and sounds good, but it won't get *that *sound. 

Shawn.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I just stumbled on to this guy showing what I think is a pretty good example of what I was getting at. He should mention that it's coming from his wrist, but it's really obvious in the video.


[video=youtube;WvYZYkb-xVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvYZYkb-xVU[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The video. It was very clear. I tried it, very slowly, very easily and,... it was like trying to skate for the first time. I just let myself get frustrated and go back to it later (repeat process) In the process, I also realized my fret hand (left) is really so delayed compared to my right. I am about as far from ambidextrous as you can get. It takes sooooooo much longer for me to learn to do something with the left. This is why I will never really be a shredder. So I have to work on phrasing and quality of bends/vibratos to sound any good. 

And, phrasing has always been a bit of a nebulous term for me and almost impossible for me to describe in words. But yesterday I was listening to a BB King tune and there was this riff. My gawd that phrasing was beautiful I thought. That was the first time I made a really concrete connection. But still don't ask me to verbalize it.


----------

